# Reliable Domain Registrar



## centoslgd (May 31, 2015)

Please suggest a domain registrar which is reliable & secure with easy to use portal for management of domains? It does not matter whether it is cheap or expensive but must have decent support & focus on security.

I am asking this question here because there are quite a few much more experienced in this field than me & some of you even have few decent valued domains as well.


----------



## MikeA (May 31, 2015)

I've always used NameCheap, but I have a couple with Google Domains and it works well.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 31, 2015)

I've always been a big fan of internet.bs, however iirc they were bought out a while ago by GoDaddy.


----------



## DomainBop (May 31, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I've always been a big fan of internet.bs, however iirc they were bought out a while ago by GoDaddy.


They were acquired by UK based CentralNic for approximately $7.5 million in 2014.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 31, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> They were acquired by UK based CentralNic for approximately $7.5 million in 2014.


That's it.  I don't know why I thought it was GoDaddy.


----------



## MannDude (May 31, 2015)

I've honestly never found a domain registar to be 'unreliable'. GoDaddy, NameCheap, Name.com, Internet.BS, NetworkSolutions, etc. I've used them all, and while most my stuff is with namecheap or internet.bs now it's due to price and price only. They all do the exact same thing with the same reliability.


----------



## Coastercraze (May 31, 2015)

Namesilo has been getting more of my domains lately. Cheap and easy to use for me


----------



## DomainBop (May 31, 2015)

MannDude said:


> They all do the exact same thing with the same reliability.


Reliability isn't the problem...the problem is unethical behavior after you register (and in the case of a few registrars, whenever you use the search box on their site and they grab the best domains you've searched for for themselves).

On my shortlist of unethical behavior after registration are Crazy Domains, 1&1,  anything Web.com touches (Register.com, Network Solutions).  All of these like to snag victims new customers with $1 promos and then twist the knife after registration.

If you want to save money on your domain registrations get a free reseller account at one of the many available options like ResellerClub, Resell.biz, etc (and the same thing goes for SSL certificates...get a reseller account at GoGetSSL and pay $3.22-$3.95 for Comodo PositiveSSL)


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 1, 2015)

NameCheap (good support, security, ...) for my main domains. 

NameSilo (cheap) for my common try&error domains.

Moved away from internet.bs.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 1, 2015)

wlanboy said:


> NameCheap (good support, security, ...) for my main domains.
> 
> NameSilo (cheap) for my common try&error domains.
> 
> Moved away from internet.bs.


Hm?  For what reason are you moving away from internet.bs?


----------



## Dylan (Jun 1, 2015)

wlanboy said:


> NameCheap (good support, security, ...) for my main domains.
> 
> NameSilo (cheap) for my common try&error domains.
> 
> Moved away from internet.bs.


I'm curious, what makes you say NameCheap has better security than NameSilo?


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 1, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Hm?  For what reason are you moving away from internet.bs?


Wrong new owner.



Dylan said:


> I'm curious, what makes you say NameCheap has better security than NameSilo?


Don't laugh - the instant real person support. Both have the techy security features but NC does have the better support.


----------



## Onra Host (Jun 2, 2015)

eNom and Resell.biz through Public Domain Registrar.


----------



## noen (Jun 2, 2015)

I use domeneshop.no to register my domains..


Not the cheapest, not the best, but they are the largest .no registar by far..


Thats my "biggest problem" with the big international registars, no .no!


And I've never had any problems with downtime or anything else with Domeneshop..


----------



## Licensecart (Jun 2, 2015)

I like GoDaddy and OpenSRS now for domains, I used to love ResellerClub until Directi sold out to EIG.


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 3, 2015)

I use internet.bs, and haven't really seen any chances since the acquisition, other than them starting to charge VAT and adding Bitcoin as a payment method.

Reasons I like them:


Cheap
Permanently free WHOIS protection (for the domains where that's possible/allowed, anyway)
No having to navigate through a million upsell pages, it's just domain registration and that's it
Competent/direct support, who didn't fall for social engineering (in the past anyway, no idea whether this has changed since the acquisition)


----------



## sleddog (Jun 3, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Reliability isn't the problem...the problem is unethical behavior after you register


Or just pig-headedness as in the case of netfirms.com

I have a client with a domain registered with them 7 years ago -- and paid at the time for 7 years.

Now it's expired. They lost the login password. They do have access to the administrative email account. But Netfirm's "lost password" feature doesn't work -- or the email host (Yahoo.com) is dropping the email. All attempts to get a helpful response from Netfirms have failed.


----------



## sv01 (Jun 3, 2015)

I just transfer 3 domain to Namesilo and add another 5 year to each domain 

Love the free privacy whois.


----------



## DamienSB (Jun 3, 2015)

name.com!


----------



## yylzcom (Jun 11, 2015)

Namesilo, mostly voted for their low price.

GoDaddy is my second choice though their price is higher, but their service is the best!


----------

